# Schwarze Balken / Fragmente auf Bildschirm



## s.a.c. (29. August 2015)

Liebe PCGH-Community,


ich wende mich mit folgendem Problem an euch.
Und zwar treten bei meiner Freundin seit dem Kauf ihres neuen Rechners in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen und mit unterschiedlichen Systembelastungen Schwarze Balken und Fragmente auf dem Desktop und im Browser auf, in Spielen sind diese Rot oder nicht vorhanden.

Die Rechnung gibt nichts genaues über die Namensgebung bzw. Herstellernamen her.
"Dr.Hardware 2014" sagt:

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB von Kingston
Festplatte 1: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Festplatte 2: ST1000DM003-1ER162 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97-HD3 x.x
Graka: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 4GB

Ich habe es schon mit einer Neuinstallation des Grafikkartentreibers, abziehen sämtlicher USB- / Hardwareanschlüsse erfolglos probiert den Fehler zu beheben.
Außerdem wurde der Rechner bereits an mehreren Monitoren Ausprobiert.
Der Test im Eigenheim der Eltern an Einem LG-Monitor verlief Störungsfrei.
Bei meiner Freundin Zuhause werden 2 Monitore (Dell-LG) betrieben.
Aufgrund der Tatsache das der Fehler bei den Eltern Zuhause nicht auftritt habe ich schon die Vermutung geäußert, ob es sich hier nicht irgendwie um einen Fehler im Stormnetz / Netzwerk handelt sofern sowas überhaut möglich ist.


Ich hoffe die Fehlerbeschreibung ist ausreichend und das ich hier Hilfe finde.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit der Handykartoffelkamera



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiosShock (29. August 2015)

Moin,

Tausch doch mal den Arbeitsspeicher. Könnte sein das der Fehler macht. Langt erst mal die Riegel zu vertauschen.

Sollte der Streifen sich  jetzt anders verhalten oder sich nicht mehr zeigen, ist es höchst wahrscheinlich der A-Speicher.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. August 2015)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Moin,
> Tausch doch mal den Arbeitsspeicher. Könnte sein das der Fehler macht. Langt erst mal die Riegel zu vertauschen.


Tausch doch mal die Festplatte 

Nein, ich vermute das die Karte einen Weg hat. Wenn du kannst teste die Karte bei dir/deine bei ihr.


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2015)

Die Probleme bestehen aber erst seit dem Upgrade auf 10, oder?


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2015)

Wird wohl eher am Grafik- als am Hauptspeicher liegen.


----------



## s.a.c. (29. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen und danke für die Hilfe. Werde versuchen es so zeitnahe wie möglich zu testen.
Das System läuft mit Windows 8.1


----------



## BiosShock (29. August 2015)

Und wieso sollte das nicht der Speicher sein? Das gleich hatte ich damals (noch unter XP) auch! Zwar war es nicht so ein dicker schwarzer Streifen, beim mir waren es 2 Striche bunt durchmischt und auch immer wieder an verscheidenden stellen. Als ich dann die Riegel tauschte waren die Streifen weg! Dafür ist er dann regelmäßig abgeschmiert!

Nach dem neue drin waren war alles wieder gut. Also bitte. Nicht immer ist es die Graka wenn es Fehler auf dem Monitor gibt!!!

Solche Phänomene sind auch beim Übertakten vom Arbeitsspeicher/FSB zu beobachten. Pixel und Block-Fehler.

Entschuldigt das ich aus meinem Fundus von Erfahrungen eine Fehleranalyse gestartet hab.  

Kommt wieder vor.


----------



## s.a.c. (3. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich nochmal für eure Hilfe bedanken.

Leider haben ich es nicht geschafft den Fehler zu ermitteln, gehe aber davon aus das wie hier beschrieben der Grafik- bzw. Arbeitsspeicher schuld ist.
Jetzt ist es aber wieder das Problem des Hardware-Shops, dass Bady is schließlich erst wenige Wochen alt.


----------

